# Nudity in a tri



## Mrbez (5 Jun 2012)

Hi Guys, 

In my upcoming tri, it states that nudity is not allowed. 

Does this mean that I can't show my torso, or just my nackers?

Ie, if I wear my cycling shorts under my wetsuit, but no jersey, I should be okay to unzip my wetsuit and pull it half way down whilst I run to the transition area? Or is showing my torso not acceptable, in that case I would wear a jersey under the wetsuit too?

I would keep the cycling shorts on that are under my wetsuit for the cycle and also the run. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (5 Jun 2012)

Mrbez said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> In my upcoming tri, it states that nudity is not allowed.
> 
> ...


 
In general, competitors have to wear something on top, but not in transition. You still can't take everything off in public in transition though.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (5 Jun 2012)

Mrbez said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> In my upcoming tri, it states that nudity is not allowed.
> 
> ...


Yes,but you must cover up in T1.


----------



## Mrbez (5 Jun 2012)

So I'm fine to run with my wetsuit down to waist, up to T1. Where I will then put my jersey on?


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (5 Jun 2012)

Yes but double check the rules on the day.


----------



## black'n'yellow (5 Jun 2012)

goddamit - this thread is not what I expected when I clicked on the title......I want my money back...


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (5 Jun 2012)

Don't worry theres another one below about the seethrough nature of some trisuits.


----------



## ttcycle (5 Jun 2012)

Have you thought about wearing a trisuit underneath the wetsuit? Could save time during transitions as saves the fuss of having to put a jersey on


----------



## Flying_Monkey (5 Jun 2012)

ttcycle said:


> Have you thought about wearing a trisuit underneath the wetsuit? Could save time during transitions as saves the fuss of having to put a jersey on


 
That is the obvious answer and it's what most triathletes do!


----------



## Mrbez (5 Jun 2012)

Haha.

Yeah I thought about a tri suit, but I'm on a budget and can't afford one to be honest at the moment. 

Thanks.


----------



## mcshroom (6 Jun 2012)

If you can't stretch to a tri-suit, how about wearing a rash vest?

http://www.decathlon.co.uk/uv-protect-rashguard-100-red-id_8020788.html#more_infos


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (6 Jun 2012)

black'n'yellow said:


> goddamit - this thread is not what I expected when I clicked on the title......I want my money back...



It is no use without pictures either!


----------



## fimm (6 Jun 2012)

What you plan to do is fine: if you were doing a pool-based tri you could swim in shorts, but you'd then have to put on a top in T1. There are tricks for rolling a t-shirt/top to get it on quickly - it might be worth having a bit of a search on YouTube. (I don't know myself because I'm female and therefore don't tend to go around without my top on! I think I've said before that being female probably makes improvising triathlon wear easier.)


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (6 Jun 2012)

fimm said:


> What you plan to do is fine: if you were doing a pool-based tri you could swim in shorts, but you'd then have to put on a top in T1. There are tricks for rolling a t-shirt/top to get it on quickly - it might be worth having a bit of a search on YouTube. (I don't know myself because I'm female and therefore don't tend to go around without my top on! I think I've said before that being female probably makes improvising triathlon wear easier.)


Men have issues too but it probably is easier for women


----------



## Arsen Gere (25 Jun 2012)

fimm is right, I've seen people spend ages wrestling with a top trying to get it on to a wet body. For some it is the first time they do this. Trisuits at Start Fitness are about £30.


----------



## Daddydadbo (2 Jul 2012)

Unless it is an open water swim I would not wear a wet suit. I marshalled at a triathlon yesterday and there were two chaps in Edinburgh Open Water T shirts laughing about how they had spent ages trying to get their wetsuit off and apparently it was a real struggle. A pool will be too warm for a wetsuit so just swim in your cycling shorts, stop at T1, whip a towel over yourself and pop a running/cycling top on.


----------



## punkedmonkey (4 Aug 2012)

I picked up a More Miles Tri Suit on eBay for about £30 (like this one http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/290716981756?hlp=false#ht_1984wt_1253)... which is super cheap for a tri-suit. This one got Top Value Award from this http://www.triradar.com/gear/tri-suit-reviews-under-80/

I haven't done a tri in it yet (first one on Sept 30th). But I have cycled and run in it - was comfortable for both. Pay attention to the sizing advice. I normally buy XL stuff, but had to go a size up as they suggest and fits fine (nothing like this happening to motivate you to train more!). I am about a 5'11 (1.81cm) 48" chest and a gut to match-ish.

Hope that helps.


----------



## gb901 (21 Sep 2012)

Mrbez said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> In my upcoming tri, it states that nudity is not allowed.
> 
> ...


----------



## smutchin (30 Apr 2013)

punkedmonkey said:


> I picked up a More Miles Tri Suit on eBay for about £30 (like this one http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/290716981756?hlp=false#ht_1984wt_1253)... which is super cheap for a tri-suit. This one got Top Value Award from this http://www.triradar.com/gear/tri-suit-reviews-under-80/


Father Christmas brought me exactly the same trisuit. Having used it for my first tri last weekend, I can vouch for it being an excellent bit of kit.

When I arrived at the start, the car temperature gauge was reading 2C. I was somewhat concerned about exiting the nice warm pool into such chilly conditions at 7.30am, and accordingly left several extra layers in my kit box in transition - a cycling top, a windproof gilet, knee warmers, arm warmers, gloves, skullcap, socks...

In the event, I didn't need them - I was more concerned with just getting out of transition and on with the bike leg. Well, I put the windproof gilet on, mainly because there's a long fast descent shortly after the start of the bike leg, but I had to unzip it fairly soon because I was getting too warm. I think the adrenalin helps keep the cold off, not to mention the fact that the level of effort you're putting in (or should be putting in) also raises your body temperature pretty quickly.

Despite the cold, the trisuit dried off pretty quickly. I can also vouch for it being equally comfortable for swimming, cycling and running in. The only caveat is that it has very light padding (I believe this is standard for trisuits generally), which is fine by me but might cause problems if you like a lot of padding in your cycling shorts.


----------



## smutchin (30 Apr 2013)

Here's an action shot - also note the use of a race belt, which is also highly recommended, especially if you're using a trisuit (you attach your race number to the belt rather than to your top and pop the belt on when you come out of the pool, with the number showing to the rear for the bike leg, then just spin it round to face front for the run):


----------



## DCLane (30 Apr 2013)

I'd also advocate a race belt, as you can pop a couple of gels in. You then just swap it from front to back.

Also, elastic laces for the shoes are good for quick lacing.


----------

